# How do you program the keys on a 2005 Jetta?



## gmp5 (Jun 9, 2008)

I picked up a used key for my Jetta and need to know how to program it myself, .asked the dealer about it and they said $300-350 for a new fob and to have it cut and programed. If anyone can guide me to find out how to do this it would certainly be appreciated.
Thanks,
Gene


----------



## Clod (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: How do you program the keys on a 2005 Jetta? (gmp5)*

If your Jetta is a MK4 then you can program the FOB to open and close the door. You will not be able to program it to start the car. Your immobilizer needs to be synced with the key.


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: How do you program the keys on a 2005 Jetta? (Clod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clod* »_ Your immobilizer needs to be synced with the key. 

Isn't it the other way around, your key*s* need to be synchronized with the immobilizer.


----------



## azdubin (Sep 15, 2008)

ur key has to be cut and the immobilizer needs to be paired with the ecu through the scan tool if u dont have a scan tool that is able to do keys u cant do it i work at the dealer and only 2 of our scan tools will do keys so u need to meet some friends that work at a vw dealer to hook u up


----------



## gmp5 (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks, I'll find a dealer friend.


----------



## Hvatum (May 10, 2008)

*Re: How do you program the keys on a 2005 Jetta? (gmp5)*

What do you have now that can open and start the car, valet key?
You need two keys to program the remote yourself. 
_If you have two (or more) working keys of your car, then you also the option of doing it without using a VAG-COM. Just do the following:
1. Insert any one of the working keys into the ignition lock and switch to the ON position without starting the engine.
2. Using any of the remaining keys, manually lock your car from the outside.
3. Press either LOCK or UNLOCK on the remote (to be programmed) once, then wait 2 seconds.
4. Press either button again once.
5. Switch off ignition and remove key from ignition.
6. You should hear a beep as a confirmation that the programming is completed_ 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1216091 
The thing to note is that you need two keys but only *ONE* immobilizer chip to follow the above method. So if you want to be cheap, you can JUST get a new key cut and not have its immobilizer chip programmed. Then put the valet key in the ignition and use the newly cut key on the outside. 
Once you get the remote working, you take apart the immobilizer chip from the valet key and put it in your new key. Be really careful and gradually pry it out and put a touch of superglue to hold it in place before you seal it up again. 
NOTE: I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE IF YOU JACK SOMETHING UP.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=2293184


_Modified by Hvatum at 7:28 PM 12-3-2008_


----------

